# Straw Purchase



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

What ? My rifle will be in this week, it ships today as they test fired it friday. However they missed my trip home by a week! I was going to do all the required paperwork while I was there, and just have my wife pick it up and send it to me. But the gun shop said I had to pick it up in person, because that would be considered a "straw purchase". I said but shes my wife which she was with me at the toime and they saw her. Even then they said! So now I cant get my rifle unless I make another trip (300+ in gas round trip) and another day off or 2 just to do so. They cant send it to Illinois where Im working as the gun dealer here would have to do the paperwork as if I was buying it from them which in turn means I have to be an Illinois resident with a FOID card!--OR do it that way as a non resident which then reverts it back to them (here gun dealer) sending it back home to the same gun dealer who I am having the gun originally ordered from. Which makes it a moot point. Geez Im just tired of all the crap, stick the straw up their rear is what I say. Everything like the paperwork is in order so whats the beef? Enlighten me someone with knowledge of the crap reasons for these rules.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Straw purchase rules are meant to stop a person from buying a gun and handing it over to someone who is not a legal gun owner. Next time have her buy the gun for herself, as far as I know there is no rule against her lending it to you..... but there may be next week.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds a pain in the arse! But you'd hate it over here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't your wife just go buy it for herself ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Can't your wife just go buy it for herself ?


 I tried to get them to give me back the money end the original transaction paperwork and all, and then accept the gun when Savage sends it to them and THEN sell it to my wife. But they said no it still constitutes a straw purchase as they have knowledge (the gun dealers) that it was for me regardless!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not worth their license for sure. It used to be that small time shop owners would do things like that for people they knew, but todays BATFE has forced many small mom and pop stores out of business with red tape. Couple that with the explosion of big box stores and it is a wonder any of them are still around.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank a liberal


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll withhold further comment so as not to violate the "no politics" rule.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Line up all politicians and use a 50 cal armor piercing and get all their heads lined up, thats what I think of politicians--they make me sick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just remember... that your vote still counts.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I beg to differ a bit YD. In the primary you cant cross party lines--here that is----what is that crap? They ask which party you are voting for and that you cant go back and forth across the party lines to pick and choose--and thats the premise of a vote to pick AS YOU LIKE, not as they dictate. GRRRR.........I had a woman ask me that one time (the first) she said "And how are we voting today?" Meaning republican or democrat, which I said excuse me? She said rep or dem--I said none of your business. She said we have to know so we can send you to the correct booth. I was already coming to a boil by this time and said so I have to vote either rep or dem and no picking from both--and she said correct. So then I said what other stuff do you have to vote on besides the 2 affiliations, and she said the amendments to the state constitution. I asked did she have anything showing me what was trying to be changed. She pointed to a bulletin board with all the proposed changes. I read them, came back and said Ill vote on that only. So she then had a security gaurd set up the closest machine to her for strictly amendment voting only. And I voted behind the curtain. But as I did I was reading aloud where everyone could hear me and saying NO to every proposed change ( some were trying to get people to decide what to do in another counties business as though we lived in that county yet didnt). IMAGINE THAT!. So every time I voted and said NO aloud I hit the no button so hard it shook the entire booth! When I got done , I opened the curtain looked her dead in the eye (we were only 6 ft away from each other) and said now thats how you vote. When I retire Im going door to door and trying for 50,000 signatures to get Alabama law changed so we can cross party lines during the primarys. ere has been accusations saying there were voter block parties where republicans were deliberately discussing which dem was strongest etc... and then voting democrat and picking the weakest one so that would be the one running against the republican in the general election and would be sure to lose to him. My retort was the democrats have the same opprtuinty to do the same thing, so whats your validation for taking the vote out of my hand in the primaries? Its all about control.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I will not comment but to say that the vote you *chose* to cast was still counted. With that said I will comment no further, please follow the link provided and read #6

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/1044-predatortalk-com-rules.html

PM sent


----------

